# [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop - Biologisch Gut



## Jarafi (8. Dezember 2012)

*Review​ 



Noiseblocker eLoop
 B12-1 & B12-2 
​ 



Herzlich willkommen​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
*Danksagungen*
Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei *Noiseblocker* für das Sample​ 




*Informationen zum Test*
      Wird eine neue Lüfter-Serie vorgestellt, geschieht dies meistens eher still und heimlich.
  Viel Aufmerksamkeit ernten dabei die wenigsten Hersteller - einfach deswegen weil es selten zu aufregenden Innovationen hinsichtlich der Technik reicht, bestenfalls wird eine schlichte Farbänderung durchgeführt.
  Auch im Bezug auf den eher „lauten“ Ruf von Lüftern, möchte man als PC-Benutzer meistens möglichst wenig mit Lüftern zu tun haben: Sie nerven beim Arbeiten oder versauen einem den Filmeabend mit lästigem Gebrumme.

  Ganz anders sieht dies bei Noiseblocker aus: Was lange durchs WWW geisterte, steht nun bei mir auf dem Tisch und bald im Laden - die weltweit ersten bionischen Lüfter.
  Diese hören auf den Namen eLoop und wurden in Zusammenarbeit mit Dr. Rudolf Bannasch und dem deutschen „Federal Ministry of Economics and Technology“ entwickelt.
  Bei den eLoop-Lüftern handelt es sich nicht um einen einfachen Aufguss alter Technik, sondern um eine fast komplette Neu- bzw. Weiterentwicklung von bestehendem Lüftern und deren technischen Raffinessen.
  Die Idee dahinter - nämlich was Bionik bedeutet und was Pinguine mit einem Lüfter zu tun haben, will ich euch in meinem Artikel näher bringen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgBxa2AaB-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*Was ist Bionik?*

  Vor dem Einstieg in die technischen Raffinessen der neuen eLoop Lüfter zunächst Informationen zum Begriff ‚Bionik’.
  Es ist inzwischen allgemein bekannt, dass vieles, was der Mensch angeblich entwickelt hat, bereits zuvor in der Natur vorkam und vorkommt: Klettverschlüsse, schmutzabweisende Oberflächen oder aerodynamische Formen von Körpern oder Tragflächen zählen hierzu, um einige Beispiele zu nennen.
  Bisher führte immer eine Art von Zufall zu einer solchen Innovation; die Bionik beschäftigt sich nun als Wissenschaft damit, diese Tricks der Natur systematisch zu erforschen und so aufzuarbeiten, dass es möglich wird, diese auf unsere alltäglichen Produkte anzuwenden.
  Um es salopp zu formulieren: wir kopieren einfach die Natur.
  Schmutzabweisende Oberflächen stammen von der Lotuspflanze, diese hat eine besondere Blattbeschichtung, die dafür sorgt, dass Schmutz nur sehr schwer haften bleibt.
  Nach jedem Regenschauer ist die Pflanze wieder sauber. Diese Eigenschaft finden wir heute in einer Vielzahl von Oberflächenbeschichtungen.
  Auf den Punkt gebracht heisst Bionik: „Technik und Natur verbinden“.
  Genau das hat auch Noiseblocker bei ihren eLoop angewandt, womit ich zur Idee der bionischen Lüfter komme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Idee hinter bionischen Lüftern?*

  Ausgehend von ihren bisherigen High-End-Lüftern, der Multiframe-Serie, kam Noiseblocker zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Technik mittlerweile so ausgereift in Bezug auf die Geräuschentwicklung war, dass nur noch wenig Spielraum für eine weitere Minderung der Lüftergeräusche vorhanden war: Der Luftstrom war mittlerweile lauter als die Technik im Lüfter.
  Also war klar, dass ein weiteres Drehen an der üblichen technologischen Schraube fast sinnlos werden würde.
  Allerdings bedeutete dies gleichzeitig im Umkehrschluss, dass es nun darauf ankam, den eigentlichen Luftstrom leiser zu gestalten - doch wie zum Henker mache ich eine Luftströmung leiser - ist sie nicht schon leise?
  Dies ist wohl die interessanteste Frage an dem Ganzen: wie werden durch eine Luftströmung Geräusche verursacht.
  Nun - wird Luft gleichmässig bewegt, haben wir eine sogenannte laminare Strömung vorliegen, die in der Regel geräuschlos ist. Allerdings gibt es zwei kritische Bereiche als potentielle Geräuschquellen: zum einen der Randbereich des Strömungskanals innerhalb einer Strömung und zum anderen der Ausgangsbereich eines Strömungskanals: in beiden Fällen entstehen Verwirbelungen, die die Hauptursache für eine unerwünschte Geräuschentwicklung ist.
  Also als Fazit „ Der Luftstrom war zu laut“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bioniker Dr. Rudolf Bannasch, der sich seit Jahren mit dem Thema beschäftigte, wurde dieses Problem der Luftstromgeräuschentwicklung erfolgreich angegangen. Dabei schlussendlich entstand das Grunddesign der Rotorform der eLoops. Und damit war der sogenannte Schlaufenpropeller geboren.
Noiseblocker hat dabei die Anwendungsentwicklung gefördert durch den BWMI umgesetzt.
  Unter einem Schlaufenpropeller versteht man eine spezielle Anordung der Lüfterblätter: Während bei herkömmlichen Lüftern die einzelnen Lüfterblätter einfach aus dem Rotor herausstehen, werden beim Schlaufenpropeller die Enden der einzelnen Lüfterblätter mit einem durchgehenden Ring verbunden und bilden somit eine Einheit.
  Ein weiterer interessanter Aspekt an dieser Lüfterform ist die Tatsache, dass sie volumenstromoptimiert sind und nicht druckstromoptimiert. Daher ist bei diesen Lüftern die Einbaurichtung entscheidend, um ihre Vorteile gegenüber herkömmlichen Lüftern auszuspielen: Stromeinsparungen - und Geräuschminderung bei gleicher Kühlleistung.
*Abstecher in die Natur: Der Pinguin und der Greifvogel*

  Bleibt die prinzipielle Frage: Mit welchem Ansatz kann man das Luftwirbelproblem lösen?
  Richtig - man geht - mangels freilebender Pinguine - in den Zoo und bestaunt dort Pinguine. Jedes Kind liebt Pinguine; die coolen kleinen Frackträger haben aber viel mehr drauf als nett in die Kamera zu schauen oder Fisch zu fressen.
  Schaut man sich an, wie ein Pinguin durchs Wasser „fegt“ oder wie weit er im Bezug auf seine Körpermasse schwimmen kann, verdeutlicht dies einen aerodynamischen Vorteil: Mit ihrer speziellen Körperform gelingt es, problematische große Wirbel in viele kleine zu zerlegen und somit ihren Energieverbrauch zu optimieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Oder man liegt auf der Wiese und sieht einen Falken - schnell, aber geräuschlos - warum höre ich nichts?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Große Wirbel, die für die Geräuschentwicklung verantwortlich sind, entstehen zwar beim Durchschneiden von Luft; diese werden aber durch die aufgefächerten Flügelspitzen bei Greifvögeln reduziert und in kleine zerlegt. Der Vogel bewegt sich daher nahezu unhörbar, hat einen geringeren Luftwiderstand und jagt somit äusserst effizient im Bezug auf seinen Energiehaushalt.
  Genau diese Aspekte lassen sich eins zu eins auf die Entwicklung von PC-Lüftern übertragen.
*Zurück ans Reisbrett*

  Hat man eine Idee, mit deren Hilfe ein spezielles Problem gelöst werden kann, geht’s ans Reissbrett. Und nach längerem Tüfteln und Konstruieren kommt man meist auf den wegweisenden Grundgedanken. Und dieser wird dann schlussendlich zum fertigen Produkt umgesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Genau das hat Noiseblocker gemacht und das Ergebnis spricht wohl für sich.
  Angefangen bei der Erkenntnis von Luftwirbeln an Flügelspitzen und deren störende Geräuschpegel, über Studien an Pinguinen und Greifvögeln kam es dann zu ersten bionischen Entwicklungen von neuen Flügel-  und Rotorformen.
  Quasi eine Evolution im Labor; natürlich aufgrund neuster PC Technik schneller als in der Natur; Der Anstoss für die Idee kam dennoch aus der Natur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Beginnend bei den Flügelspitzen und endend bei den Rotoren führte dies zu dem verbundenen Rotordesign, dem Vorläufer des „Schlaufenpropellers“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Was nun folgte war klassisches Industrie-Design: Studien am PC kombiniert mit dem Bau von Prototypen und Optimierung von Material- und Kostenaufwand führten schliesslich zur Produktionsreife. Als Endergebnis steht bei mir nun der eLoop auf dem Tisch.
  [FONT=&quot]Wer hätte gedacht das ein Pinguin für so einen High-Tech-Lüfter verantwortlich ist.[/FONT]




*Was ihr so findet*
Sucht euch einen Unterpunkt aus und LOS Gehts!


*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten* 
01.Die Verpackung
03.Der Lieferumfang

*II. Die Detail-Betrachtung*
01. Die Noiseblocker eLoop
02. Die technischen Raffinessen
03. Die Montage der Lüfter
04. Jarafis Designstudie

*IV. Der Test*
01.Die Testsysteme
02.Die Temperaturwerte des Testsystems
03. Die Lautstärke
 
*VII. Resümee*





*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Verpackung*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


      Noiseblocker liefert die eLoops in einer schlichten weißen Kartonage aus.
  Auf der Front mit schickem Lüfter-Cover und den Daten zum Lüfter.
  An den Seiten werden die speziellen Features anhand von kleinen Logos beschrieben, genaueres dazu natürlich unter den Spezial-Features weiter unten im Test.
  Die Rückseite gibt die genauen technischen Daten wieder und wodurch die Entwicklung der Lüfter unterstützt wurde.
  Und ganz wichtig natürlich das neue Logo der eloop Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Auf den Seiten der Verpackung finden wir noch einmal die Features, sowie die Maße und das Multiframelogo. Auf der Rückseite der Lüfterverpackung finden wir auch die Hauptmerkmale in einer kompakten Zusammenfassung.
  Ganz unten auf der Rückseite eine Tabelle mit den technischen Details des Lüfters; dazu gibt es hier die beiden kleinen Tabellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​       Packen wir den bionischen Lüfter voller Vorfreude aus, zeigt sich dieser noch einmal sicher in einer kleinen Kartonage verpackt.
  Neben dem eLoop befindet sich natürlich auch ein kleines Zubehörpaket in der Schachtel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*II. Die Detail-Betrachtung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Noiseblocker eLoop*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
      Haben wir unseren neuen Lüfter von seiner Umverpackung befreit, schauen wir ihn uns natürlich etwas genauer an.
  Zuerst fällt uns das komplett neue Flügeldesign auf: nicht wie bei herkömmlichen Lüftern einzelne Flügelblätter sondern ein in sich geschlossenes Design. Das ganze wird Schlaufenrotor genannt, warum?
  Weil die Flügel am Ende Schlaufen bilden, wie man auf den Bildern sehr schön erkennen kann.
  Unter dem Punkt technische Raffinessen gehe ich genauer auf die einzelnen Neuerungen der Lüfter ein.
  In der Mitte des Schlaufenrotors befindet sich das eLoop Logo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Schweift unser Blick auf den Rahmen fallen uns an den Ecken ähnlich wie bei den Multiframes Gummiecken auf.
  Dies sind jedoch keine Schwingungsabsorber wie beim Multiframe, sondern Schwingungstransformatoren. Diese sorgen für ein ruhiges Betriebsgeräusch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Nun die genauere Erläuterung der einzelnen Punkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Montage der Lüfter*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Um die eLoops zu montieren, verwendet man die beiliegenden M3-Schrauben. Dies geschieht kinderleicht mit einem Schraubenzieher und den Kontermuttern.
  Um die Lüfter an einen Kühler zu montieren, werden die vom Kühler bereitgestellten Montagemöglichkeiten eingesetzt: In meinem Fall waren dies die Klammern des Matterhorn PURE.
  Da es sich um einen normalen 120-mm Lüfter handelt, stellt dies keine Problem dar.
  Zum Schluss wird noch die gewünschte Kabellänge gewählt und eingesteckt.
  Der Silikonrahmen kann zusätzlich montiert werden, um den Luftstrom noch besser in den Kühlkörper zu führen, was ja bereits von der BlackSilentPRO-Serie bekannt ist.
  Eine Besonderheit bei der Montage gilt es jedoch zu beachten: Die Lüfter sind nicht auf Saugbetrieb ausgelegt.
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn ihr den Lüfter falsch rum an den Kühler montiert kann es zu störenden Nebengeräuschen kommen. Wollt ihr dies dennoch tun, empfiehlt es sich Abstandshalter zu verwenden, so das zwischen Kühler und Lüfter genügend Freiluft vorhanden ist.[/FONT]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[FONT=&quot] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Jarafis Designstudie*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
    Was mich persönlich an den Lüftern genauso fasziniert wie die technischen Daten ist das eigentliche Design.
  Daher hier mal meine kleine persönliche Design-Studie zu den eLoops von Noiseblocker.

  Als ich mir den Lüfter genau angeschaut habe, fielen mir vor allem zum Rotor verschiedene Ideen ein. Da der Schlaufenrotor Vogelflügeln nachempfunden wurde, verwundern dazu gewisse Parallelen natürlich nicht.
  Mir persönlich fiel die Flügelform auch deshalb ins Augen als ich über eine alte Mathezeichnung mit dem Zirkel aus meiner Schulzeit stolperte: Die Lilie.
  Legt man nun die Zeichnung und den eLoop nebeneinander und schaut sich das ganze etwas genauer an stellt man diverse Parallelen fest.
  Die Zeichnung und der Lüfter haben ebenfalls sechs „Lüfterblätter“, krümmen und verdrehen wir diese in der Zeichnung etwas können wir theoretisch auf die bionische Form stoßen.
  Nichts anderes hat Noiseblocker am PC gemacht: durch Probieren die richtige Form ausgesucht - geht natürlich am PC etwas schneller als von Hand.
  Oder der Schlaufenrotor ist sicher jedem aus seiner Kindheit bekannt: ein kleines Windrad für die Hand, auch das sind Schlaufenrotoren grob betrachtet.

  Doch schaue ich mir den Rotor an, könnten wir ebenso bei einer Blüte einer Blume landen - siehe Bild - man könnte sicher noch unzählige Assoziationen zwischen eLoop und Natur herstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/FONT]    Nach dem Technik- und Designstudienteil kommen wir nun zur Anwendung der eLoop-Lüfter.
  Die Temperaturen werden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau getestet.
  Als Kühler kommt ein Alpenföhn Matterhorn PURE als Tower-Kühler zum Einsatz.
  Die Lüfter werden bei 7V, 12V und der AUTO-Einstellung auf dem Kühler getestet.

  Der Testablauf sieht folgende Vorgehensweise vor:
  30 Minuten Normalbetrieb mit Internet Explorer und Winamp etc.; dann 30 Minuten Vollastbetrieb mit Prime95 unter zwischenzeitlichem Auslesen der Temperaturwerte an der CPU.
  In den Diagrammen ist die CPU-Temperatur abzüglich der Raumtemperatur aufgelistet.


*Die Testsysteme*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

[FONT=&quot]Die verschiedenen Testsysteme habe ich euch in kleinen Tabellen zusammengestellt[/FONT]
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturwerte des Testsystems*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*Temperaturen bei 7V*

 Sehr auffallend sind hier die IDLE-Temperaturen zwischen dem eLoop B12-2 und dem BlackSilent PRO2.
Während unter Last fast kein Abstand herrscht, sind es im IDLE immerhin 3,5°C bei meiner Messung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Temperaturen bei 12V*

Bei 12V fallen auch die IDLE-Temperaturen ins Auge, hier schrumpft der Abstand auf 2°C.
Unter Vollast zeigt sich der gleiche Temperaturabstand.
[FONT=&quot]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]
*Temperaturen AUTO*

 Im AUTO-Modus steigen die Temperaturen im Vergleich zu 12V wieder etwas an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
  Die Lautstärke ist bei Lüftern natürlich ein allzeit beliebtes Diskussionsthema und hier spalten sich die Gemüter.
  Muss Kühlleistung laut sein oder Laufruhe heiß? - na ja ist eine persönliche Fragestellung.

  Die eLoop Lüfter überzeugen jedenfalls in punkto Lautstärke auf ganzer Linie. Sie bieten meist dieselbe oder eine leicht bessere Kühlleistung bei stark gesunkenem Lautstärkepegel als vergleichbare Lüfter.
  Besonders sei hier auch das Modell B12-2 mit 1300 U/min erwähnt, das ordentliche Kühlleistung selbst auf einem FX-System mit extrem geringem Betriebsgeräusch kombiniert.
  Der eLoop B12-1 besticht durch noch mehr Laufruhe. Er ist nahezu unhörbar, liefert aber natürlich wegen der geringeren Drehzahl etwas höhere Temperaturen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NMwTiU3dV70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
  [FONT=&quot]Unter dem Aspekt einer geringen Geräuschentwicklung kann ich die Lüfter nur jedem ans Herz legen[/FONT]





*VII: Resümee*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Was soll ich nun noch groß als Fazit zu den Lüftern sagen?
  Noiseblocker hat mit ihren eLoops den Lüftermarkt ordentlich auf den Kopf gestellt: Denn wann gab es die letzten Jahre eine solche Innovation im doch eher sehr gemächlichen Lüftermarkt.
  Die Forschung und die lange Entwicklungszeit haben sich mehr als gelohnt.
  Dabei rausgekommen sind neben interessanten Fakten über Strömungsverhalten eben die eLoop-Lüfterserie von Noiseblocker.
  High-tech-Lüfter „Made in Germany“: Besser beschreibt wohl keine kurze Floskel die Lüfter.
  Sie sind extrem leise, bieten eine sehr gute Kühlleistung bei vermindertem Betriebsgeräusch und bieten ein erfrischendes Design.
  Wobei letzteres wohl eine Frage des Geschmacks ist.

Für ca.17€ sind die Lüfter mehr als eine Empfehlung wert!

  Wer unter dem Weihnachtsbaum neue Lüfter sucht, sollte einen großen Blick riskieren!
  Den hier kommt die stille Nacht!




*Pro und Contra*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Awards*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1 PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Noiseblocker eLoop B12-2 PCGH-Preisvergleich*
 
*Noiseblocker eLoop auf der Noiseblocker-Webseite*



*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*


----------



## Jarafi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noiseblocker eLoop - Biologisch Kühl*

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Wasserkühlungstests und andere Kühler folgen noch .

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (8. Dezember 2012)

Unglaublich.



Mehr muss zu diesem umfangreichen und äußerst belehrenden Test nicht gesagt werden. Dankeschön Jarafi.

Welche Wasserkühlungskomponenten wirst du in Zukunft denn testen wollen?


----------



## ile (8. Dezember 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Jarafi (8. Dezember 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Unglaublich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abend DieMangoKiwi,

vielen Dank für das Lob .

ich schaue mir erst einmal Kompaktwasserkühlungen von Corsair an, die habe ich hier.
"Echte" Waü kommt wenn ich mal ein kleines Set habe.
Dann wird es nocht Tests mit TopFlow Kühlern geben und anderen Towerkühlern .

GPU-Kühler stehen auch auf dem Plan .

Grüße


----------



## sensit1ve_ (8. Dezember 2012)

Wieder mal ein wundervolles Review . Hätt ich nicht schon 3 BlackSilentPro im Gehäuse, dann wären es spätestens jetzt 3 eLoop's geworden . Vielen Dank für das tolle Review


----------



## Jarafi (8. Dezember 2012)

dystopia schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein wundervolles Review . Hätt ich nicht schon 3 BlackSilentPro im Gehäuse, dann wären es spätestens jetzt 3 eLoop's geworden . Vielen Dank für das tolle Review


 
Gerne Gerne , Kannst ja nächstes Jahr aufrüsten .


Grüße


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. Dezember 2012)

Konnte dir Noiseblocker was zum Release der 140mm Variante sagen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. Dezember 2012)

Die 140mm und 180mm kommt laut CEO erst nächstes Jahr. Die Forschungen laufen, laut seiner Aussage, hervorragend.

Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Dezember 2012)

Tolles, langes Review, bei dem leider noch ein paar Rechtschreibfehler zu finden sind. Das sollen aber auch meine einzigen kritischen Worte bleiben  Besonders der ausführliche Exkurs zur Bionik selbst ist sehr angenehm, um die Zusammenhänge zu erhalten


----------



## Jackey555 (9. Dezember 2012)

Super Test. Super Lüfter.


----------



## Aer0 (9. Dezember 2012)

bei gleicher lautstärke: wäre ein eloop besser oder ein blacksilentpro für einen radiator?


----------



## Jarafi (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke , freut mich das der Test gefällt.

@Klarostorix

Danke, habs überarbeitet.
Nachts schreibe ich manchmal komische Sachen .



Aer0 schrieb:


> bei gleicher lautstärke: wäre ein eloop besser oder ein blacksilentpro für einen radiator?


 
Jaein, bei eLoops sind theoretisch nicht für Radiatoren ausgelegt.
Da die jetzige FOrm nicht Druckstromoptimiert ist.

Und wnen du den Lüfter saugend an einem Kühler befestigst und zwischen Kühler und Lüfter kein Platz ist, kann es zu Nebengeräuschen kommen.
Das gibts im nächsten Test mit Wasserkühlern etc.

Grüße


----------



## Lightfire (9. Dezember 2012)

Super Test 

Und weil ich doch so Neugierig bin habe ich doch gleich mal bei Amazon geschaut aber leider tauchen das mehrere eLoop auf B12-Ps, B12-P, B12-2, B12-3  nun ist es die frage welcher von den vielen Tacht am meisten


----------



## Jarafi (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke ,

also je höher die Nummer hinten 1,2,3,4.
Desto mehr Dehzahl hat der Lüfter, der B12-4 hat glaube ich 2400 U/min.

Grüße


----------



## Lightfire (9. Dezember 2012)

Achso Danke


----------



## Vulnerabilus (9. Dezember 2012)

Ein wunderbares und sehr lehrreiches Review -- vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. Dezember 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die 140mm und 180mm kommt laut CEO erst nächstes Jahr. Die Forschungen laufen, laut seiner Aussage, hervorragend.
> 
> Wir sind gespannt.


Gleiches habe ich auch gehört; ich bin sogar von einem Release zu Beginn von Quartal II 2013 ausgegangen.
Allerdings ist dieser Wissensstand schon mehrere Wochen/Monate alt, in denen sich viel hätte tun können. Deswegen wollte ich nochmal nachfragen ob es schon was neues gibt, Noiseblocker z.B. mit der Entwicklung früher abschließen kann oder sich die Produktion verschiebt..


----------



## Jarafi (9. Dezember 2012)

Sie kommen nächstes Jahr


----------



## Caduzzz (9. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Review!

Da ich auch, ganz offen, zu denen gehöre, die viel wert auf Design legen (alles geschmackssache) und auch bereit sind etwas mehr dafür aus zugeben, habe ich mir die auch 2x besorgt.
Wirklich sehr laufruhig, allerdings lassen sich meine nicht unter 800 Umdrehungen runterregeln (vielleicht haben sie auch die stärken PWMs in die falsche Packung gelegt, ka noch nicht getestet).

Und zum Thema Doppelbestückung: ich hatte beide, einen blasend und einen saugend, an einem Prolimatech Megahalems BE befestigt. Ich dachte aufgrund des Aufbaus des Kühlers plus die montierten Gummiabstandshalter der eLoops würde das, gerüchteweise aufgeschnappte, Brumm/Sauggeräusch nicht vorhanden sein.
Und jein, ich habe ab ca. 1000 U einen turbinenartigen Saugton wahr genommen. Welcher auf Dauer doch etwas nervig war, allerdings liegt das vielleicht auch an der PWM Funktion. Und es ist meckern auf hohem Niveau, mit Headset oder Sound an, nimmt man das eigentlich kaum wahr.
Da die Doppelbestückung jetzt nicht so gravierende Unterschiede gebracht hat, für mich zumindest, hab ich den abmontiert und es ist wieder 'nen Tick leiser.

Im direkten Vergleich zu be quiet 120mm PWM würde ich sagen, dass der eLoop bei gleicher Umdrehungszahl etwas ruhiger (ab ca. 1200 U) ist mit der fast identischen Kühlleistung, meine Erfahrung. Ich finde beide Lüfter/Hersteller super und der Vergleich, nur übers Gehör pls HW-Monitor, ist ein Vergleich auf sehr hohem Niveau zweier Spitzenhersteller.


----------



## facehugger (9. Dezember 2012)

Toller Test (wie eigentlich immer). Nächstes Jahr wird mein kommendes Case (Fractal Design Arc) wohl mit diesen Luffis bestückt...

Gruß


----------



## Jarafi (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke Danke 

Grüße


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Review

Ich habe selber 4 eloops im Rechner und kann deine Erfahrungen/Ergebnisse voll und ganz bestätigen.


----------



## Uter (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr umfangreich und (wie eigentlich immer) sehr schöne Bilder. 

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber:
Im Videovergleich mit dem BSP wär es imo deutlich besser gewesen, wenn du... 
a) die Lautstärke angehoben bzw. die Entfernung zu den Lüftern verkleinert hättest
b) die Lüfter bei gleicher Kühlleistung verglichen hättest (wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann wenigstens bei gleicher Drehzahl)

Die eLoop kann man afaik ähnlich öffnen wie die aktuellen Enermax-Lüfter. Wie wär es mit Bildern der "Innereien"? Daran könnte man schön sehen, was mit dem staubgeschützten Motor etc. genau gemeint ist. 

btw:
2 OT-Posts ausgeblendet.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke ,

das mit dem Lager mach ich dann in der nächsten eLoop Review , Danke für den Hinweis.

Drehzahl stimmt auch aber 1300 und 1400 sind nicht so weit auseinander.
Größere Unterschiede wirds da nicht geben.
Aber schau ich mir auch noch an.

Grüße


----------



## Ahab (10. Dezember 2012)

Großartiges Review.  Feine Miez.  Durfte den PWM-eLoop mit 2000 Touren bereits in Aktion erleben. Ist echt erstaunlich wie erträglich der in voller Fahrt (2000 Umdrehungen!!!) ist. Kommt bei mir auch demnächst rein. Einfach der geilste Lüfter am Markt derzeit.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Dezember 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Großartiges Review.  Feine Miez.  Durfte den PWM-eLoop mit 2000 Touren bereits in Aktion erleben. Ist echt erstaunlich wie erträglich der in voller Fahrt (2000 Umdrehungen!!!) ist. Kommt bei mir auch demnächst rein. Einfach der geilste Lüfter am Markt derzeit.



Danke , die 2000 teste ich auch noch .

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob PWM oder 3Pin.

Grüße


----------



## Ahab (10. Dezember 2012)

Den 2000er gibts ja nur als PWM, ansonsten halt den 1900er oder (mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein...) den mit 2400.  Was für eine Turbine!  Ich hab auch mal meine Hand vor den eLoop gehalten, der Sog hatte bei 2000 Umdrehungen schon Staubsauger-Niveau.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Dezember 2012)

Top Review! Sehr umfangeich gestaltet - da merkt man dir den Spaß am Testen an. Es hat sicherlich seine Zeit gedauert um diesen Test so darzustellen. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die kommenden 140er Versionen. Da könnte ich vielleicht auch schwach werden. Was mich für folgende Reviews interessieren würde, wie weit sich die hochdrehenden Versionen auch herunterregeln lassen (mittels Lüftersteuerung) bzw. bei welchen Umdrehungen/ Startspannungen diese anspringen.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Dezember 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Top Review! Sehr umfangeich gestaltet - da merkt man dir den Spaß am Testen an. Es hat sicherlich seine Zeit gedauert um diesen Test so darzustellen.
> 
> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die kommenden 140er Versionen. Da könnte ich vielleicht auch schwach werden. Was mich für folgende Reviews interessieren würde, wie weit sich die hochdrehenden Versionen auch herunterregeln lassen (mittels Lüftersteuerung) bzw. bei welchen Umdrehungen/ Startspannungen diese anspringen.



Danke Danke,

deiner Frage werd eich natürlich nachgehen .

Ja hat ein paar Tägchen gedauert der alleinige Test.

@Ahab

Dann hoffe ich das meine Finger dran bleiben xD


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie immer ein hervorragender Test von sehr interresanter Hardware! Ich lese deine Tests immer mit wieder gerne, allein wegen der tollen Bilder  Weiter so!

Die eLoops dürften demnach die leistungsfähigsten Silent-Gahäuselüfter am Markt sein. Wenn ich nochmal umsteige auf aktive Kühlung wären die mein Favorit.


Eine Anmerkung noch: Ich denke nicht das die mitgelieferten Kabel 20 bzw. 50 mm sind oder?


----------



## Jarafi (11. Dezember 2012)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Wie immer ein hervorragender Test von sehr interresanter Hardware! Ich lese deine Tests immer mit wieder gerne, allein wegen der tollen Bilder  Weiter so!
> 
> Die eLoops dürften demnach die leistungsfähigsten Silent-Gahäuselüfter am Markt sein. Wenn ich nochmal umsteige auf aktive Kühlung wären die mein Favorit.
> 
> ...



Danke .

Ja ich glaube ich sollte an die Kabellänge noch eine 0 hängen , ist sonst vielleicht etwas kurz.
Danke.

Edit: Habs verbessert, jetzt sollte jeder die Lüfter anschließen können ohne das die Kabel nicht ausreichen .

Grüße


----------



## ile (5. Januar 2013)

Bei wie viel Volt laufen die Teile an und welche U/min haben sie da?

By the way: Dein schwarz-grau-grünes Farbschema ist mal hammergeil!!!


----------



## Jarafi (5. Januar 2013)

Danke, freut mich wenn Alles gefällt 

Also die Teile laufen bei 5,4 V 800.U und 3,4 V 1200.U an.
Wie schnell sie da sind schau ich Morgen, hoffe das is okay?

Grüße


----------



## schtiewie (6. Januar 2013)

Geiles Review. Solltes Prozentual am Umsatz beteiligt werden. Hab mir nach dem lesen spontan mal zwei zum testen bestellt.
Sehr toll gemacht, mach weiter so.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2013)

Danke, freut mich sehr, wenn der Test dir so gut gefällt !

Nächste Woche gibts viel zum Lesen .

@ile

Die Drehzahlen habe ich noch nicht genau ich werde morgen mal nachfragen.

Grüße


----------



## ct5010 (6. Januar 2013)

Unglaublich gut geschrieben. Einfach toll, du hast viel Mühe investiert, aber es ist wohl das mit Abstand beste Review zu einem Lüfter, dass ich jemals gesehen habe. Sprich, es hat sich gelohnt.  Ich bin echt sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Unglaublich gut geschrieben. Einfach toll, du hast viel Mühe investiert, aber es ist wohl das mit Abstand beste Review zu einem Lüfter, dass ich jemals gesehen habe. Sprich, es hat sich gelohnt.  Ich bin echt sehr beeindruckt.


 
WOW, vielen Dank .

Es wir auch noch ein Komplett-Test aller eLoops auf verschiedenen Kühlern geben .
Bin ich grade dabei .

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## ct5010 (6. Januar 2013)

Jarafi schrieb:


> och ein Komplett-Test aller eLoops auf verschiedenen Kühlern geben .
> Bin ich grade dabei .


 
Freue mich schon! Von deinen Reviews kann sich so mancher Reviewer (inkl mir als Anfänger) doch so manches abgucken. Was hast du für ne Kamera?


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab eine Nikon, aber nicht die Kamera machts Bild


----------



## mcmarky (7. Januar 2013)

Super und umfangreicher Review! 

Habe mir auch den B12-2 besorgt und als Gehäuselüfter ans Mainboard 3-Pin angeschlossen. Der Lüfter ist allerdings eine Enttäuschung, wenn er geregelt wird. Bei 45% Lüftereinstellung rotiert er nur noch mit knapp 600 U/min, der Lüftermotor ist dann jedoch deutlich lauter als der eines BQ SilentWing 1/2 Lüfters. Bei voller Drehzahl ist dann der B12-2 wieder leiser als der SW. Für den Idle-Betrieb ist daher IMO der B12-2 nicht die beste Wahl.


----------



## Jarafi (7. Januar 2013)

Danke , 

hast du mal den B12-1 probiert?
Der ist meiner Meinung nach der perfekte Gehäuselüfter wenn du es leise möchtest.

Grüße


----------



## ct5010 (7. Januar 2013)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Nikon, aber nicht die Kamera machts Bild


 
Hab auch ne Nikon  Bin aber kein Fotograf oder so, mich würd es einfach mal interessieren, welche du hast


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2013)

Moin, ich hab eine D5100 , nettes Gerät.

Grüße


----------



## Homerclon (9. Januar 2013)

Hast du den / die eLoop noch? (Oder jemand anderes?)
Ich hätte gerne eine Eigenart bestätigt / widerlegt. Falls es kein zu großer Aufwand ist.

Ich hab zwei eLoops (12-3) gekauft, einer davon ist unten in meinem CM 690 II Advanced zur Frischluftzufuhr liegend montiert (gewesen).
Dabei hing zwangsläufig der Rotor an der Narbe. In dieser Lage ratterte / klackerte der Lüfter jedoch.
Zu Testzwecken hab ich ihn gedreht, also so das er die Luft hinaus befördert: Rattern weg.
Hochkant: Rattern weg.
In der Hand haltend (Hochkant, liegend, hängend): Kein Rattern.

Währenddessen war mir aufgefallen das die Narbe magnetisch ist.
Ich vermute das dadurch das der Rotor hängend montiert an der Narbe zieht, und durch den Magnet verstärkt, das Rattern ausgelöst wird.
Entweder der Motor oder das Lager verwenden wohl magnetische Komponenten.

Nun hab ich hier einen recht teuren Ersatzlüfter rumliegen. :/
Wenn ich ihn doch an dieser Stelle einsetzen will, muss ich wohl das Gitter davor heraus sägen. 



----

Zur Allgemeinen Lautstärke (Subjektiv, da kein Technisches Hilfsmittel): Bis etwa 1200 U/min nur ein leises rauschen, darüber wirds dann langsam hörbar. Aber das ist dann eh in Situationen in denen mir die Lautstärke nebensächlich ist.
Die 12-3er lassen sich aber nur bis 700-800 U/min herunter regeln, weiter runter gehts nicht. (Mit Scythe Kaze Server geregelt.)
Der 12-2 hätte es bei mir wohl auch getan, wie ich hinterher festgestellt habe.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich denke das ist das "Ansauproblem" dieser Lüfter.
Die jetzigen eLoops sind grundsätzlich für den blasenden Einsatz entwickelt worden.

Sprich das Problem tritt auch bei Zwei-Turm-Kühlern auf bzw. kann auftreten, wenn nicht genügend Platz zwischen dem eLoop und z.B dem Kühler ist.
Daher hast du die Geräusche nicht wenn du ihn in der Hand hälst und laufen lässt.

Hast du es mal mit Abstandshaltern probiert?

Beste Grüße


----------



## doodlez (9. Januar 2013)

schöner test klasse gemacht


----------



## Homerclon (9. Januar 2013)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Hast du es mal mit Abstandshaltern probiert?


Nein, hab auch gar keine da.
Ist aber eine einfachere Alternative zur Säge. 

Bei nächster Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2013)

@doodlez

Danke.



Homerclon schrieb:


> Nein, hab auch gar keine da.
> Ist aber eine einfachere Alternative zur Säge.
> 
> Bei nächster Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.



Jap das ist es.
Zum Testen reicht ein Stück Gummi von z.B älteren Kühlern etc.

Grüße


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2013)

Ganz toller Test. Nicht vorhandenen Hut ab!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. Januar 2013)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Währenddessen war mir aufgefallen das die Narbe magnetisch ist.
> Ich vermute das dadurch das der Rotor hängend montiert an der Narbe zieht, und durch den Magnet verstärkt, das Rattern ausgelöst wird.
> Entweder der Motor oder das Lager verwenden wohl magnetische Komponenten.



Die Problematik kann ich dir bestätigen. Zwar nicht mit den NB eLoop, dafür aber mit allen anderen Gehäuselüftern, die ich bis dato saugend vor einem Metallgitter verwende/verwendet habe.
Könnte wirklich an der Induktion liegen, die im saugenden Betrieb die Lüfternarbe an's Gehäuse zieht.
Subjektiv wurden diese Nebengeräusche (nicht nur der Luftstrom) deutlich stärken, wenn sich die Lüfter schneller gedreht haben - deswegen hab' ich sie nach Möglichkeit weit runtergedreht oder (in Einzelfällen) den Dremel sprechen lassen .


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2013)

Danke ,

ich gehe in meinem nächsten Test noch auf die Problematik mit der Einbauposition der eLoops ein.
Ist ein Interessantes Thema 

Grüße


----------



## Dannny (10. Januar 2013)

Würde es funktionieren wenn ich einen auf einen top blow kühler schnall so das er die luft vom kühler wegsaugt oder entsteht dann auch die problematik mit den lauteren geräuschen?


----------



## Homerclon (10. Januar 2013)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Die Problematik kann ich dir bestätigen. Zwar nicht mit den NB eLoop, dafür aber mit allen anderen Gehäuselüftern, die ich bis dato saugend vor einem Metallgitter verwende/verwendet habe.
> Könnte wirklich an der Induktion liegen, die im saugenden Betrieb die Lüfternarbe an's Gehäuse zieht.
> Subjektiv wurden diese Nebengeräusche (nicht nur der Luftstrom) deutlich stärken, wenn sich die Lüfter schneller gedreht haben - deswegen hab' ich sie nach Möglichkeit weit runtergedreht oder (in Einzelfällen) den Dremel sprechen lassen .


Ja, mit höherer Drehzahl wurde es lauter. Nur bereits auf Min. Drehzahl war mir das in ruhigen Situationen zu viel.

 Der 120mm Lüfter von Cooler Master der beim Gehäuse dabei war, hat sich davon nicht beeinflussen lassen.
Aber der hat generell ein klackern erzeugt, weswegen ich ihn ja ersetzte.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Januar 2013)

Dannny schrieb:


> Würde es funktionieren wenn ich einen auf einen top blow kühler schnall so das er die luft vom kühler wegsaugt oder entsteht dann auch die problematik mit den lauteren geräuschen?


 
Das dürfte den selben Effekt geben, da kein Abstand zwischen Kühlkörper und Lüfter.
Teste ich aber noch genauer! 

Ich gehe wie gesagt den Einbaupositionen auch noch nach, kann auch noch andere Lüfter montieren.

Welche könnt ihr mir schreiben .


----------



## jamie (23. November 2013)

Wie immer gutes Review!
Definitiv ein interessantes Produkt!


----------



## Jarafi (23. November 2013)

Danke, es gibt bald auch einen Test von allen eLoop-Modellen.

Grüße


----------



## etar (25. November 2013)

Welches Modell der Noiseblocker wäre besser? Ich tendiere zwischen noiseblocker eloop b12-1 und den b12-ps. Ich suche sehr leise Gehäuselüfter . Aktuell habe ich 3 120mm bei quiet shadow Wings Mid-Speed verbaut, diese sind mir aber zu laut. Auf meinen Asus z87 a bekomme ich die Lüfter auch nicht tiefer als 1100rpm geregelt.


----------



## Jarafi (26. November 2013)

ICh würde für ein Gehäsue die B12-1 nehmen. 800 U/min, sollten hier reichen.
Kommt natürlich auf die Hardware an.


----------



## ile (19. Januar 2014)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich wenn Alles gefällt
> 
> Also die Teile laufen bei 5,4 V 800.U und 3,4 V 1200.U an.
> Wie schnell sie da sind schau ich Morgen, hoffe das is okay?
> ...





Jarafi schrieb:


> Danke, freut mich sehr, wenn der Test dir so gut gefällt !
> 
> Nächste Woche gibts viel zum Lesen .
> 
> ...



Hi,

Wollte nochmal fragen, ob du vielleicht den B12-S1 mal hinsichtlich 

- bei wie viel V läuft er an
- Und wie viel upm hat er da

anhand deiner Testmuster testen könntest. Wäre sehr hilfreich für mich. 

Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre dann, wenn das gleiche noch mit dem be quiet Silent Wings 2 und dem NB Multiframe S1 möglich wäre.  

Ich hoffe, das ist nicht too much verlangt...  

Merci beaucoup,
ile.

P. S.: Falls du irgendwann mal dein Testsystem upgraden möchtest, wäre mein Tipp: Ein aktuelles Asusboard kaufen und anhand von FanXpert II den Lüfter analysieren lassen. Das erzeugt dir automatisch ein %-upm Diagramm und minimal einstellbare Drehzahl.


----------

